

Google Chrome becomes UK's second most popular web browser - avjinder
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jul/31/google-chrome-popular-web-browser

======
martinkallstrom
I'm starting to think that Chrome might be one of Googles greatest
contributions to human kind, just because the way all browser vendors have
been forced to focus on speed since it's arrival.

Edit: And de-cluttered interfaces as well with better utilization of screen
real estate.

